# UK fulfillment for satirical/'offensive' Ts



## sisyphus (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a DTG T outfit with single item/on-demand printing for UK delivery.

My issue is with the content that I'd like to offer - one man's political satire is likely to be classed by others as offensive...

Having looked at the 'acceptable content' descriptions on a few sites like Zazzle, Spice and CafePress, I don't think that they would be happy to print for me.

Are there any other smaller operations that are happy to handle artwork that's less than politically correct?

Many thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

cafepress prints lots of satirical/offensive/political t-shirts.

You can also try spreadshirt.NET


----------



## sisyphus (Mar 14, 2007)

Rodney said:


> cafepress prints lots of satirical/offensive/political t-shirts.
> 
> You can also try spreadshirt.NET


Cheers, Rodney. Having searched CafePress, I can see what you're saying - there's plenty of stuff there that goes agin their own stated policy 

I'll give them a whirl.

Thanks again,
Patrick


----------

